# Bon Balou - Your Experience With Height?



## Avna (Jul 11, 2015)

Yes, being a twin sometimes stunts growth. I know a warmblood mare who is a twin. She is around 14.3 or 15 hands. Her twin was in the 17 hand neighborhood and so were her parents.She is, essentially, a well-proportioned dwarf.


----------

